# Starting Stimms tomorrow advice needed :)



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Im starting stimms tomorrow (First cycle of IVF)

Ive been D/R for five weeks now and had a period 2nd week of D/R. I would have ben due again on wed past but nothing. I assume this is now because the drugs are controlling my cycle? Do you think i should have had a second period or not??

Also does it matter what time of day I inject, should it be am or pm .. does it matter?

Thanks guys 

Michelle x


----------



## becky_b (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Michelle,

Hope you are well  

I start stimms on Sat (had scan today and given OK for 6th Nov). I think there is varying advice from the nurses about times etc, but was told today that the stimms injection is to be administered in the evening - and I should try to stay as close to that time on the following days (apparently an hour difference is fine though). Maybe give your clinic a call if you are unsure though?

I guess the D/R jabs are doing their thing hence why you haven't had a second period since starting D/R. 

Best of luck to you!

Becky x


----------



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Becky 

Good luck to you too


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi hun, your rite about the meds now taking over your cycle. As long as you've had a blead b4 u start stimming this is fine. The injections are usually given between 4-7. Choose which suits u best then each injection after your first shud b done at the same time!

Good luck xx


----------

